# Coffee shop/ sandwich bar lease (private hospital clinic environment)



## MarySmyth (20 Jan 2006)

We are currently looking at leasing above within a Private Clinic in Dublin. Seating will be for between 15 to 20. Serve for patients and staff.
Opening hours 9am to c. 3pm, monday to friday.

Any ideas or suggestions about how we go about putting business proposal together?

We need ideas/ comments re.:

Staffing
Food selection offered
Insurance (Public liability/ employer's, etc)
Food hygience and courses
Pricing
Sourcing products
Sourcing furniture and fittings


----------



## tiger (20 Jan 2006)

Not an expert in this area myself, but I would see two areas to investigate:

1) general coffee shop business.  Have a look at some recent threads:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20401
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=13787


2) shop within a private clinic, I would see some special cases here:
- exclusivity. is there a staff canteen or a second coffee shop/restaurant/stand?  Is there anything to stop them adding one in the future?
- hours of business.  Might want to look into when shifts start, visiting hours are etc.  Also what happens if these change.
- There might be H&S/Hygiene requirements above the normal cafe, given your location?


----------



## Diddles (20 Jan 2006)

hi
Seems a very small number of seats in very little hours to be honest.
Try and locate the person who last had the franchise if not a new set up.
You only have a 30 hour week here so every minute is precious.
I have no experience of this business but oddly enough had to buy some canteen furniture before in a previous life and got some fab stuff in MJ Flood.
Best of luck


----------



## MarySmyth (20 Jan 2006)

Thanks for all that info- much appreciated.

Last person left over 6 months ago. No other coffee dock/ staff canteen within the actual building. But others within 6-7 minute walk. The clinic is really looking for someone to provide the service. You think it might not be a strong business proposal?


----------



## Diddles (20 Jan 2006)

I suppose your decision will be based on what you pay to  the clinic for the privilage.Is it a set price per week you wil pay or a percentage of takings?
As for insurance, electricity and so on I would enquire would the clinic be prepared to pay them.
As for sambos etc I imagine you would have more profit on ones you make up yourself rather than the pre packed type.
Then again as I said before I have no experience of this business so hopefully somone out there can be of more help

D


----------



## Icarus (20 Jan 2006)

Hi Mary,
I used to run a similar operation that ran the exact same hours. Mine was city centre in a multi purpose building. One of the areas I focused on was the staff and pupils of the building. Having such a captive market gives you incredible oppurtunity for a level of market research others would kill for. Just ask them what they want and give it to them. 11 and lunch will be automatically busy periods and are all about being able to deliver at the right speed. The other times can be incredibly quiet so be aggresive for these times.
What is your prep/kitchen area composed of? Any gear in place? Plumbing to potable water outlet? Enough power points?

Here are some thoughts:
* 1/2 price teas & coffees until 10am (but give it until 10.30) and after 2.30.
* Make the sandwiches yourself if at all possible. A damn good sandwich is a great thing and it's not that hard.
* Take orders in advance and have them ready for lunchtime.
* Vary your menu. People expect variety in their food like they do from no other product. Although some will eat the exact same thing at the exact same table at the exact same time for years!
* Cater well for any regulars with diabetic, coeliac, special requirements etc. They'll stick by you.
* Depending on how much on site cooking and prep you do adopt a minimal waste policy in your kitchen. It's difficult but with such small seating what you save can be alot more important than what you earn.
* Consider asking them to give you the concession & electricity for free. It really could work as you are providing a genuine service and amenity.
* Get a fast cappucinno machine. Nothing worse than a queue of 20 people and a machine that does 1 coffee a minute. I've been there!
* Sell good coffee. I tried every coffee availble and decided that La Scala was the best and tastiest for the Irish palate. Bewleys make it. if you buy everything from them (filter coffee & tea bags) tell them you want a free cappucinno machine and a pour over coffee (filter) machines for free. They should give it.
* Examine how many people use the local coffee shop. You could probably afford to be a little more expensive but see what sells well for them.
* Good quality homemade food would undoubtebly be your best option but you consider prepared and quality microwavable snacks. They are individually expensive but you need less gear and they make HACCP compliancy alot easier.
* Hit the phones and tell every supplier what you're doing ask them what they have that would work and then tell them to give you a free sample then decide for yourself.
* I went through a really quiwt period when nothing seemed to be working. Despite alot of advice to the contrary I decided to run a tab for staff and regulars. My god did it work!! The small amount I never recouped was well worth the jump in income.

One word of warning. Beware the soggy quiche!!!


----------



## MarySmyth (20 Jan 2006)

Hi Icarus and others.

Many thanks for all that info. Some real food for thoughts there! Hadn't even dreamt of some of the stuff you say. 

Not sure if i am stating the proposition correctly- i havn't done costings or anything- but even today while looking at it, i was dreaming of around 100 customers today at average of 3 euro each. The scenario is consultants seeing patients in a private clinic. 

Any ideas or is it the premises too small. 

I expect that the organisation will be anxious to receive at least a nominal amount per week so that a formal agreement is in place. The had a legal lease with the previous lessee. They also hinted towards the figure they would consider today but are now awaiting details of my proposition. it should be noted that I would expect that other applicants may also be interested. 

Many thanks


----------



## Icarus (20 Jan 2006)

If it was just you selling €300 of tea and coffee it's ok but if that includes sandwiches/staff/equipment etc then your margins drop and it's probably not enough to leave you with a decent wage. How did you arrive at €3 as an average?

They should give you a figure long before they ask you for your proposal. Sounds like they are trying to see how much you think it's worth. Be careful that you don't over value it in their eyes!

I wouldn't worry too much about other applicants as the most important thing is that you can make it work for yourself rather than make it work better than someone else.


----------



## Marconi2012 (25 Jan 2006)

This sounds like an ideal start-up business and potentially you could move onto bigger and better things in the future. Have you checked potential number of customers/ patients?


----------

